# Mark V Level 5



## Northtown (Jan 3, 2011)

Back again with more Mark V questions..Was wondering what psi setting to use? I'm new at using the Mark V so any tips y'all can give me would really help.


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Northtown said:


> Back again with more Mark V questions..Was wondering what psi setting to use? I'm new at using the Mark V so any tips y'all can give me would really help.


 its more about how the spray pattern is comming out..if its heavey on the edges up the pressure .....putting out too much overspray down the pressure keep tuning it till you find the sweet spot for the way and speed at what you operate:thumbsup:


----------

